# Is Chinese Maple Tree safe as a Driftwood?



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I know the process if DIYing the Driftwood but don't know if Chinese Maple Tree Roots are safe for introducing in the fish tank.

Please help me.

Thanks,


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

how about weeping mulberry tree branches?
Please reply....


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have two big pieces of weeping mulberry in a tank right now. The Chinese maple should be fine too.


----------



## Oscar Aquarium 24 (Jun 11, 2011)

how did you prepare the wood? i have a mulberry and chinese maple on my property so i am very interested. i could cut some easily but i dont know what to do after cutting to make it safe for my aquarium.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I removed the bark from the dead mulberry and soaked in a tank until it sunk. It sat in there for a month or more after it sunk until I was ready for it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know if there is a difference between Canadian maple and Chinese maple? - do you mean Japanese maple?
But I was told to stay away from the Canadian maple trees as they have too much sugar contents that can pollute the tank. Only the ones that are found on the shoreline are safe as they've been in the water for long periods of time and sugar have been leeched from the trunk.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Oscar Aquarium 24 (Jun 11, 2011)

so it wont work if i cut the branches off of my tree? Do they have to be dead? And also do you just soak in water then put into the tank (until sinking), without any other preperation?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

typically for live cuts you want to do it the first full moon in Feb.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dead wood is better than live as it can be prepared much more quickly. If using live wood, I would remove the bark and let it dry some before soaking.


----------



## Oscar Aquarium 24 (Jun 11, 2011)

i also have a linden tree or "bass wood" in my back yard. I will be going fishing today so if i find a peice of wood i will bring it home and soak it..... but i still dont really get it, wont some peices of wood always sink right away? Has anyone done this themselves, i just dont want to hurt my fish. thank you for your patience.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I would rather stay away from live wood as well. Lots of saps in the trunk and they caused fungus growth all over the tank. They also stink up your tank as they decay. Dead wood is always a safer bet, also, the ones that have been under the water are the best choice. Unless they are from Lake Ontario where it probably soak in quite a bit of polutions.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

